# How many ribbons?



## XxXequinegrlXxX (May 24, 2008)

Okay everyone, i was just wondering how many ribbons you have all won at horse shows???!!! Please tell me the number of ribbons and the amount of years you have been showing and feel free to include medals, plaques, championships and trophies! =] 

I have been showing for 2 years and i have won 64 ribbons, 3 trophies, 1 plaque and 2 championships! YOUR TURN!


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I dunno... My first show was in uh... 1987 I think? I placed, the ribbon was blue but I think it was a 4th? it was in germany, I must have done a couple classes because I have more then one of those...

Then in 1989ish I started again? I dunno, there's a suitcase in my mom's basement and a tub in my closet. some in my basement, I think a couple in my trailer... I have some plaques and trophy's.... I dunno? I don't always get my ribbons anymore because I don't know what to do with them... Although I was thinking I might make a quilt or a throw? I dunno....

I have a couple I geuss.....


----------



## TurnNBurn17 (Jun 26, 2008)

haha omg i dont think i can count all my stuff!!! tons and tons of ribbons,,,,so many i could probably make a slip cover for the entier house and barn!!! hahaha lots of halters and trophies ect i dk i cant count em all lol


----------



## mell (Sep 5, 2007)

2 years, 30 ribbons and two hats lol


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

0 ribbons haha


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

i put my blue ribbons on my wall - 44 of them to be exact 

i don't know how many other ribbons i have....they're in a box somewhere - easily double or triple the 44 blues on my wall!

also, 27 trophies and a plaque...i have pictures of it somewhere...just have to find them :?


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

LOL wow, for ribbons I have about like 13. :lol:
Gonna get more this year since a lot of shows are coming up.


----------



## moomoo (Feb 21, 2007)

36 firsts  from 2 and a half seasons
20 trophies (had to give 3 back - annual)
and one medal :lol:


----------



## mudypony (Jan 30, 2008)

Wow you all have tons of ribbons!! I don't have too many because I've only done like 6 little schooling shows with only like 6 classes for each show. 

Well anyways here's what I have...
1 Championship Ribbon
1 Reserve Champ
4 Firsts
6 Seconds
10 Thirds
6 Fourths
3 Fifths
2 Sixths

I hope to win many more once I get into the real show. The budget just doesn't allow for it right now.


----------



## blossom856 (Apr 5, 2007)

The is my first year of showing and so far I've been to 2 shows.

I've got:
1 Reserve Champion Trophy
1 First
3 Seconds
2 Thirds
1 Fourth
1 Fifth


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

I am not sure how many I now have...I put a plaque together with most of them in there but I'd have to actually go count.


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

I have over 150 ribbions and 2 trophies
All that in like a 6 years in showing? 
Each show i average 3-4 ribbions


----------



## superstareqrdr (Jun 28, 2008)

Not to sounds snobby at all but i have soooo many ribbons i couldnt count.

My whole room is bordered in them plus 3 large boxes..


not bad for 4 years of showing hahah


----------



## Angel_Leaguer (Jun 13, 2008)

ive been showing for like 15 years I cant even begin to guess what I have stored in boxes. I also will doante my trophies to the local 4-H group and then they get new writing on them and re-use them for awards. I have many end of the year plauqes, halters, metals, blankets etc....I only keep the items on display that mean a lot to me (my first trophy ever and high point) my mom has some of my 4-h high point trophies at her place because she liked them. I just dont have the space to keep that stuff. I also hang ribbions up in the tack space that I have.


----------



## Small_Town_Girl (Feb 15, 2008)

Gingerrrrr said:


> 0 ribbons haha


Me and you both!! The times I have shown were in exhibition
only, actually my brother and I sorta won a ribbon together
when I led him around in buckaroo barrels, LOLOL!


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

Small_Town_Girl said:


> Gingerrrrr said:
> 
> 
> > 0 ribbons haha
> ...


lol! ive never shown. hopefully i will show in the near future. lol


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX (May 24, 2008)

awww , i am sure you guys will show soon ! :wink:


----------



## breezeypoo&lt;3 (May 27, 2008)

umm iv been showing for 1.5yrs. i have ribboned everytime,but the oweners from last year didnt lemme keep my ribbons. but this year i have shown in 3 classes n got a 2nd,4th, n 5th


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

^^^ I hate it when owners do that! ( i guess they have the right, but still :/ )


----------



## breezeypoo&lt;3 (May 27, 2008)

well, as long as they pay entry fees & i keep the paybacks, i wont complain too much :wink:


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX (May 24, 2008)

went to another show ... up to 80 ribbons!!!!!!!


----------



## americancowgurl31391 (Jul 9, 2007)

wow im so jealous. Ive never won a ribbon. Ive only been to two barrel races and there was over 100 people at each comp. Im going to a gymkhana show on the 27th of july. I so hope i win at something.


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX (May 24, 2008)

I hope you do good at the gymkhana show! Gymkhana is tons of fun! ! 

P.S. - another update. went to another show up to 95 ribbons !


----------



## xoLivxo (Dec 27, 2007)

137 up in my room hung up and a bunch downstrais and on my horses doors and up at the barn and 6 biiiigggg tropies with my name that make me feel special! and one medal thingy i wore with my big ribbon! and one plate! my fave award HAS to be the tropie i got for being the junior rider(rider under 18 ) who accumulated the most points in the show season, so basically i was #1 junior rider in my area! 


good job everyone


----------



## IberianGirl143 (Jul 17, 2008)

I've only been showing off and on for 3 years. This is just my big ribbons at work. I have tons from little schooling shows at home. :lol:


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

iberiangirl, what are the orange ones for?? I've never seen an orange ribbon (unless it was a specialty class, or something)


----------



## blossom856 (Apr 5, 2007)

> ="kickshaw"]iberiangirl, what are the orange ones for?? I've never seen an orange ribbon (unless it was a specialty class, or something)


I also want to know what the rainbow ones are for. Never seen them before.


----------



## IberianGirl143 (Jul 17, 2008)

This orange one's were from a B rated show and I’m not sure why they didn’t use traditional colors but the orange's were fourth place. Also, The rainbow ones on the top row were from a jumper fun show and the middle ribbon color was my placing. The white ones I believe were fourth.


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX (May 24, 2008)

another update ... went to the fair now i am up to 108 ribbons! and Iberiangirl, cool ribbons!


----------



## blossom856 (Apr 5, 2007)

Another update for me:

I have
1 Grand Reserve Trophy
1 1st 
5 2nd's
6 3rd's
1 4th
1 5th

And I have a show this weekend, and the next two weekends after that. Whoop.


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

all the ones from when i was younger are packed in a box at my mums house. i have no idea exactly but i believe there were about 110. i used to be obsessive about keeping track but i havent even opened that box in about 8 years lol there are also about 4 sashes and 2 trophies. 

when i was showing back in the days when i worked at the equestrian centre i got 8 1st, 6 2nd's, 6 3rd's and a 4th. plus a championship trophy from a dressage day 

ive done a couple of pony club things lately but decided after my gymkhana day on sunday that im going back to dressage comps etc because i HATE pony club events lol anyway, so far in those 2 events ive got 3 1st, 3 2nds, 1 4th, 3 3rds, 1 5th and 1 6th. and a runner up trophy


----------



## Small_Town_Girl (Feb 15, 2008)

I'm up to 3 ribbons now! w00t! Two 5th places for 
Speed Race and one 1st place for WP.


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX (May 24, 2008)

yay britt!!!!!!


----------



## **Pleasure** (Jul 23, 2008)

We started showing 2 years ago and have won till now:
51 ribbons, 15 pocals and 2 medals 

It was like that:

1. Show: WesternTrail - 7th trail
2. show: Western Trail 2nd place
3. show: Western Trail 2nd place, Western Basic 1st place
4. show: WesternTrail 5th place, "frightened test" 4th place, working ranchhorse 4 th place
5. show: Western Trail 1st place, western horsemanship 4 th place
6. show: western trail 2nd place, western horsemanship 7th place, Reining 4th place
7. show: Western Trail 2nd place, western pleasure 7th place, reining 4 th place
8. show: Western Trail 1st place
9. show: WesternTrail 5th place, Western Nature Trail 4. place
10. show: Western Trail 2nd place
11. show: Western Trail 2nd place, Western trail 4th place, Western Pleasure 7th place
12. Show: Western Trail 1st place, Western Trail 1st place, western pleasure 5th place, frightened test 5th place, freestyle reining 1 st place
13. Show: Western Trail 1 st place, western trail 1st place, "Fancy dress riding" 3rd place
14. show: Western Trail 1st place
15. Show: Western Trail 1st Place, Reining 6th place
16. Show: Nature Trail 1st place ( Score: 74,5 ), Western Pleasure 4th place, Western Horsemanship 3rd place
17. Show: Western Trail 1st place (Score 73 ), Western Trail 5th place ( Score 69 ), Western Pleasure 1th place
18. Show: Western Trail 1st Place ( I rode it bridleless and bareback), Game ( called hanging up laundry ) 1st place, Bitless riding challange 3rd place
19. Show: Western Basic 4th Place, Frightened test 5 th place, Western Trail 2nd place, Western Pleasure 1st place, Western Horsemanship 3rd place, Working Ranchhorse 2nd place, Freestyle Reining 1st place

Thats it until today
the next show is in september =)

Nando and me got our qualification for winning the yearly trophy and we´re very exciting and hope to win it =)


----------



## thunderboomer (Jun 20, 2008)

showing for about 10 years, not sure how many ribbions but i'm sure its over a hunderd, 20 trophys, 6 garlands, 4 palques, 1 jacket, some gift certificates, tack and grooming odds and ends, a painting with a little plaque on it, 5 medals, 1 rosset,


----------



## Small_Town_Girl (Feb 15, 2008)

5 ribbons now!!! XD

1st Western Pleasure
5th Speed Race
5th Speed Race
4th Speed Race
3rd Barrel Pick-Up


----------



## thunderboomer (Jun 20, 2008)

i actually counted almost all of my ribbions that i could find and i have about 250


----------



## Casperluff (Jul 27, 2008)

Hmm, I have no idea the exact number.

But I know I have over 70 ribbons (from about a year, I've only gone to two horse shows this year, so I won't count those), 1 Show Champion, 1 Reserve Champion.


----------



## americancowgurl31391 (Jul 9, 2007)

Omg im so excited. Me and Dude just got our first 7 ribbons today at our first gymkhana show ever. We got 1st, two 3rds, two 4ths, and two 5ths!! YAY!! Not bad for a first show!!


----------



## Frog (May 24, 2007)

6 _big_ boxes and counting. I've started organising them so that when I go to the same show I give them back to the society. These days I only keep the broad ribbons (champion & reserve) I really need to regain some cupboard space


----------



## rubyrules (Jul 29, 2008)

I have over 70 ribbons. I do just gymkhanas but I don't have the right horse for them, never did. Could have A LOT more ribbons but I don't care. I just keep them in a box anyway. haha.


----------



## JumperDreams94 (Jul 29, 2008)

I've shown hunters for about two years? 

4 Chamions
2 Reserves
14 1sts
14 2nds
10 3rds
4 4ths
7 5ths
2 6ths
2 7ths
2 8ths


Those are guesses, I'm trying to visualize how they're all hanging in my room haha.


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX (May 24, 2008)

UPDATE : I now have a total of 125 ribbons! Three champions, Four reserve champions, Three trophies, Two medals, and One plaque


----------



## RelentlessDream (Jul 29, 2008)

i have 15 blue ribbons (first), 9 red (second), 8 yellow (third), 3 white (fourth), 3 pink (fifth), 2 green, 6th.

one picture frame and 13 trophies

i've been showing on and off for four years. this year is my first full season of showing....and now that I have a horse that can keep showing i'm going to showing a lot more. =]


----------

